

Ask HN: Would you partner up with someone to learn something new? - mahcode

Hey guys, my name is Carl and I started programming a little over a month ago (I come from a Financial/ Marketing background, therefore, have never take a real CS class).<p>Over the past weekend/ week, I create this extremely simple site. The site helps you find someone who is willing to teach you something new, in exchange, you teach them something as well: http://www.smallbarter.com/<p>I'd be very interested in learning what you guys think of this concept, and which cities you recommend I add.<p>Thanks a lot for your time and feedback.
======
cbailey
I like the idea. I'd like San Antonio or Austin to be added to the list of
cities available. Keep up the good work!

~~~
mahcode
Thanks a lot for the feedback, will definitely add San Antonio and Austin as
soon as the site gets a bit of traction.

------
mahcode
Sorry, here is the link: <http://www.smallbarter.com/>

